# Solved: Webroot won't die



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Hay old friends,
Got a new machine about six months ago from best buy and they gave me a webroot cd with it. I installed it and all seemed to be fine for a while. then it said it was going to expire unless I payed 49.95. Well knowing what I know from this site, that wasn't going to happen. I got zonealarm and spybot from here and then tried to get rid of webroot. That's were the problems began. 
This machine (I guess I can call it a comp. since it is a laptop) has win. 8 with a core i3. don't know much more about it, I could find out about mem., ram and all that if it's needed.
with no start button to use webroots own uninstall, I tried to use add/remove programs. That didn't work.I downloaded cleanWDF and tried it with no success. Downloaded and tried revo uninstaller, and it didn't work. Downloaded classic shell to get a start menu and webroot uninstall is not there.

What's happening is when I startup and when I get online, I keep getting a window that ask if I want to allow webroot to access the internet. I choose don't allow of course, but it's still there witch tells me it's not gone.
I have done searches on here for "webroot uninstall" witch is were I got all these ideas and I'm thinking this might warrant a new tread.
Can ya'll please help or direct me to a thread that can.
Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Just remembered I did let windows update to win. 8.1


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First of all, to be clear, you didn't get Zone Alarm and Spybot from here as we don't offer any software downloads.

However, I'm willing to bet that it's one of those programs that's interfering with the removal of Webroot (likely Spybot as it blocks registry changes).

What product and version of Webroot was installed?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Got a new machine about six months ago from best buy
> This machine (I guess I can call it a comp. since it is a laptop) has win. 8 with a core i3. don't know much more about it
> I did let windows update to win. 8.1


If you bought that laptop from "Best Buy" and it has an Intel Core i3 processor and came with Windows 8, it's likely one of these models.

Advise us which one it is.

--------------------------------------------------------

Installing unnecessary and unneeded programs increases the chances of having performance, speed, and other issues with a computer.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> First of all, to be clear, you didn't get Zone Alarm and Spybot from here as we don't offer any software downloads.
> 
> However, I'm willing to bet that it's one of those programs that's interfering with the removal of Webroot (likely Spybot as it blocks registry changes).
> 
> What product and version of Webroot was installed?


Granted I did not download anything from here; However from here I was directed to a place to download from.
I'm looking at the dvd and case it came in and can't find a version # anywere.

I'll try shutting down spybot and uninstaaling webroot and let you know how it went.
Thanks


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

flavallee said:


> If you bought that laptop from "Best Buy" and it has an Intel Core i3 processor and came with Windows 8, it's likely one of these models.
> 
> Advise us which one it is.
> 
> ...


It's the asus i3-3217u 1.80GHz
64 bit
product ID 00179-G1017-11711-AAOEM
4.0 GB memory because I added as much as I could.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you have TeaTimer enabled you'll have to disable it. If that doesn't work, please advise the name of the product at least as they have more than one.


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Went to task manager and ended task on the three programs that had spybot in there name. Then tried revo uninstaller and it did not find webroot for me to do anything with. Looked in add remove programs and still no webroot. 
However, every time I click internet explorer I get the windows security window telling me about webroot wanting to access the net, also when I click favorites to get to this site, I also get the same window. I choose don't allow and move on, so it doesn't stop me from doing anything, it just adds extra steps. (annoying)


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> If you have TeaTimer enabled you'll have to disable it. If that doesn't work, please advise the name of the product at least as they have more than one.


Teatimmer is not enabled.
Yhe case say's" WEBROOT SecureAnywhere"
Best Buy
49.99
SECURITY
SKU: 1688832
There are numbers and bar codes on the back if that will help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It's the asus i3-3217u 1.80GHz
> 64 bit
> product ID 00179-G1017-11711-AAOEM
> 4.0 GB memory because I added as much as I could.


It appears you bought this *ASUS K550CA-DH31T* 15.6" touchscreen laptop.



> Yhe case say's" WEBROOT SecureAnywhere"
> Best Buy
> 49.99
> SECURITY
> SKU: 1688832


That SKU number is for *Webroot SecurityAnywhere Internet Security* which "Best Buy" gave you with that laptop.

Someone should've told you that it's not free and only has a trial period and would cost you $49.95 for a 1-year subscription to it.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would recommend uninstalling SpyBot then rebooting the computer. You can always reinstall it later if you wish.

Edited to correct method as pointed out to me by Macboatmaster as the tool I initially recommended is for older versions. Please follow the instructions in the link below under the Windows 8 section

https://community.webroot.com/t5/We...ntrol-Panel-and-Start/ta-p/34688#.Uf1z120UVok


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> I would recommend uninstalling SpyBot then rebooting the computer. You can always reinstall it later if you wish.
> 
> Edited to correct method as pointed out to me by Macboatmaster as the tool I initially recommended is for older versions. Please follow the instructions in the link below under the Windows 8 section
> 
> https://community.webroot.com/t5/We...ntrol-Panel-and-Start/ta-p/34688#.Uf1z120UVok


Thanks Cookiegal,
I'm busy dodging tornados today here in DFW but will try this tomorrow after work and hopefully report good news.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No problem. Stay safe.


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

With the classic shell and clicking all programs I find spybot but not an option to uninstall spybot. will add/remove programs be sufficient or do I need to something different? I don't want to put one troubled uninstall on top of another?
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would suggest trying the method for Windows 8/8.1 in the link first then and see if that works but be sure SpyBot is disabled. If it doesn't work even in safe mode then I'd go ahead and uninstall SpyBot via the Control Panel - Programs and Features. Here are the instructions for uninstalling SpyBot as there are some directories that have to be manually deleted after.

https://www.safer-networking.org/faq/how-to-uninstall-2/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi -

Did you run the Webroot Removal Tool (from Webroot)? They call it an "upgrade/cleanup tool".

See #3 - "*WRUpgradeTool.exe*" - http://www.webroot.com/prodCheck/?pc=64150&origrc=1&oc=221&mjv=7&mnv=0&rel=6&bld=38&lang=en&loc=AUS&kc=ppc%60lkik^^afhgpewgfa&opi=2&omj=6&omn=1&osl=en&errid

Direct download for "*WRUpgradeTool.exe*" - http://download.webroot.com/WRUpgradeTool.exe

Windows 8.1 is not specifically mentioned, but the app does work on W8.1 systems.

Per instructions, create a Windows System Restore point first -
START/Search | type *create* | select "create a restore point"

Reboot the system upon completion to help assure removal of kernel mode + boot drivers.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey JC.

That was the link I previously posted and then edited to remove as it appeared it was only for older versions of Webroot software and not for use with Windows 8. But I have to say it's confusing when you read it as to what versions it removes exactly. I supposed it's worth a try and can't really hurt anything.


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> I would recommend uninstalling SpyBot then rebooting the computer. You can always reinstall it later if you wish.
> 
> Edited to correct method as pointed out to me by Macboatmaster as the tool I initially recommended is for older versions. Please follow the instructions in the link below under the Windows 8 section
> 
> https://community.webroot.com/t5/We...ntrol-Panel-and-Start/ta-p/34688#.Uf1z120UVok


Well spybot is gone, I hate to admit it, but I can't remember how to start in safe mode. I tried tapping F8 while booting but it only slowed it down.
I tryed following the link you gave but it said nothing found.
Should I maby try reinstalling webroot to replace the parts I seemed to of removed prematurely and then uninstall it correctly with it's own uninstaller? Or should I try the link above in safe mode.
Thanks for your pactiants and help. I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Daveman1 said:


> Well spybot is gone, I hate to admit it, but I can't remember how to start in safe mode. I tried tapping F8 while booting but it only slowed it down.
> I tryed following the link you gave but it said nothing found.
> *Should I maby try reinstalling webroot to replace the parts I seemed to of removed prematurely and then uninstall it correctly with it's own uninstaller?* Or should I try the link above in safe mode.
> Thanks for your pactiants and help. I'm a bit rusty.


The part I highlighted in bold is a very good idea. I would try that and then reboot after if it doesn't reboot automatically. Then look to see if any folders remain that didn't get removed in both Program Files folders (32-bit and 64-bit) and in your AppData folders.


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> The part I highlighted in bold is a very good idea. I would try that and then reboot after if it doesn't reboot automatically. Then look to see if any folders remain that didn't get removed in both Program Files folders (32-bit and 64-bit) and in your AppData folders.


Sorry to have been gone so long. I don't live on my computer. not that that's a bad thing, It's just not me.
My girlfriend bought the same laptop as me when I got mine but they didn't give her a webroot cd like they did me.
She installed mine on hers and, like I stated earlier, all was fine for 6 mounths.
After seeing the trouble I was having removing webroot, she decided 50 bucks wasn't that bad and payed it.
That renewed up to three installs, including mine, so I decided I'd go ahead and use it.
That led to a remote access to the geek sqad that lasted about 2 hours.
Anyway, I now have webroot (good or bad) for another year.
On a side note:
Is there anything I need to worry about having had a remote access to my computer. Seeing as how that's something I would never allow unless nessassery.


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

I'll mark this as solved for this year. I'm just waiting to see if Cookiegal has anything to say about the remote access thing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have never had any dealings with the Geek Squad and therefore I cannot speak from experience. You will find on Google that many have a love/hate relationship with them but I do not wish to comment one way or the other. I will say though that since you instigated the session and I assume it was through Webroot then I wouldn't "think" you should have anything to worry about in that regard. Just be sure to uninstall any software they may have had you install to allow the remote connection.


----------



## Daveman1 (Jan 27, 2000)

Cookiegal said:


> I have never had any dealings with the Geek Squad and therefore I cannot speak from experience. You will find on Google that many have a love/hate relationship with them but I do not wish to comment one way or the other. I will say though that since you instigated the session and I assume it was through Webroot then I wouldn't "think" you should have anything to worry about in that regard. Just be sure to uninstall any software they may have had you install to allow the remote connection.


Thanks,
He did a lot of looking for a trojin "Powerliks" but never seemed to find it. He installed four programs to find it and when done quickly highlited them and they were gone. I need to check if he just removed the shortcuts on the desktop or got rid of them so I couldn't have them for free. Seems the main problem was part of webroot still running or at least hanging up the reinstall. Once he stoped that, the reinstall went smooth and we were done.
I wasn't asked to do any thing. I just watched him work. ( Kinda weird). 
Just FYI, it seemed like he was working on more than one comp. since the mouse pointer would be still longer than it needed to be. That or he had my comp. on more than one screen and only let me see what he wanted. Anyway the problem seems solved so I'll mark this thread the same.
Thanks for all the help.
I still think this is one of the best sites on the net.
Dave


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

